# EBay WW2 pix



## Royzee617 (Aug 19, 2005)

There are some nice WW2 plane pix up for sale on this site:
http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZgoldy2310QQssPageNameZSTRKQ3aMEFSQ3aMESOI

I attach a zip of the ones I downloaded for my screensaver.

BTW they include some very fine pix of bombers... here's one for you know who...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the collection.

I like how they call that RCAF album RAF Canada. Sure some of the pics may be RAF but...still. 

God, I'm picky. Ok, so it's mostly RAF.


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 20, 2005)

Lovely pic! (steals)


----------



## Gemhorse (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for sharing those choice old gems...Mossies are a magnetic attraction for me too...good selection of the whole overall period...
Cheers
Gemhorse


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2005)

Zipped for your pleasure and screensaver are these images I laboriously d/l from some geezer's Ebay auction a few weeeks back.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 12, 2005)

Was having a nostalgic perusal of EBay the other day and came across some old Action Comics for sale so thought you lot would like to see some of the covers etc.

Also included are some EBay photos for sale images of Sea Vixens of the RN. Great plane!


----------

